# Floods Again



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hope y'all are keeping your toes dry. Looking at the Inquirer it looks like its getting pretty bad in Manila and Laguna. Our location close to Angeles - lots of heavy rain but no flooding as yet..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well here in Marikina my son and daughter are in the Arc. Guess I'll see how the insurance company works out.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Well here in Marikina my son and daughter are in the Arc. Guess I'll see how the insurance company works out.


Man--that doesn't look good at all. Hope it doesn't get any worse than that..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks it no stopped raining so I hope your right.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> Well here in Marikina my son and daughter are in the Arc. Guess I'll see how the insurance company works out.


We talked to our relatives in Marikina yesterday, luckily their apartment is on a second floor.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

does insurance cover flood damage ?

In Ph, from what I found out so far, the insurances hide flood cover so that they rarely pay

let me know how it turns out, so I can add on to what I plan in Baguio 

Btw, the floods wouldn't have happened, for such 'half' Ondoy rain, if the Big Man didn't cancel the Belgium funded Dredging and rehabilitation program of Laguna Bay !! or so the word out in the street is 

And Since Ondoy, they haven't had the will to fix drainage, remove squatters, install high powered pumps, and in fact, not do much at all ..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> does insurance cover flood damage ?
> 
> In Ph, from what I found out so far, the insurances hide flood cover so that they rarely pay
> 
> ...


Fortunately only wet muddy floors. But on the questionnaire I fill out
Perils to Cover 
Fire / Lightning (standard fire insurance)
Earthquake Fire / Earthquake Shock
Typhoon / Flood
Extended Coverage
Riot Strike and Malicious Damage
Robbery / Burglary
Others Please specify 

No having filled it out i have not KNOCK ON WOOD had to test the waters yet


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I live in the Lower Laguna area and the back yard is starting to flood, one more rain like that and the downstairs will be a swimming pool again.

We've pretty much given up on keeping anything real value downstairs and are prepared this year.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I live in the Lower Laguna area and the back yard is starting to flood, one more rain like that and the downstairs will be a swimming pool again.
> 
> We've pretty much given up on keeping anything real value downstairs and are prepared this year.


Hey mccalley
,kmusta kna?


----------

